# Milan: vent’anni di bilanci dal 1994 al 2013. Excursus storico.



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2014)

Il Milan che vediamo oggi sembra soltanto un pallido parente di quella leggendaria macchina da guerra che incuteva timore in Italia, in europa e nel mondo. Scudetti e coppe, soprattutto, sono stati la naturale conseguenza di quella voglia di primeggiare della società e, in primis, del presidente Silvio Berlusconi. Tuttavia nessuno può riuscire a vincere così tanto senza investimenti e questo thread (*unico nel web*) si prefigge lo scopo di analizzare succintamente le maggiori voci di spesa e di guadagno della società AC Milan dal 1994 ad oggi.
Attraverso la lettura dei bilanci societari, ripercorreremo vent'anni di investimenti e di cessioni.

E’ stato sempre tutto uguale o prima le cose andavano diversamente? Scopriamolo insieme!

P.S. Dal 1994 al 2003 i bilanci del Milan seguivano le stagioni calcistiche (1 luglio-30 giugno). Dal 2004 ad oggi, invece, seguono l'anno solare (1 gennaio-31 dicembre).







*AC Milan 1994/1995 (4^ posto serie A, vincitore supercoppa italiana e uefa, vice campione d'europa e del mondo)*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 80,7 miliardi.
- Compartecipazioni: 12,5 miliardi.
- Crediti verso clienti: 13,8 miliardi.

TOTALE ATTIVO: 143,5 miliardi

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 0
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 19 miliardi (7,4 miliardi verso società di calcio)

TOTALE PASSIVO: 143,5 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 48,9 miliardi (48.234 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 53 miliardi (di cui 22 miliardi dalla CL)
- Altri ricavi: 20 miliardi

Totale valore della produzione: 123,8 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 1,8 miliardi
- Servizi: 18,3 miliardi (di cui 6,6 miliardi di consulenze)
- Salari e stipendi: 56,3 miliardi (45,4% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 22 miliardi

*Calciomercato*: i movimenti più significativi della stagione 1994/1995 --> http://s24.postimg.org/xcefurw11/Cattura.jpg

Totale costi della produzione: 133,2 miliardi

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -4,4 miliardi*



*AC Milan 1995/1996 (scudetto, eliminato ai quarti di finale della Coppa Uefa dal Bordeaux)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 78,5 miliardi.
- Compartecipazioni: 1,9 miliardi
- Crediti verso clienti: 17 miliardi 

TOTALE ATTIVO: 123,2 miliardi

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 200 milioni
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 5,8 miliardi

TOTALE PASSIVO: 123,2 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 44,8 miliardi (46.360 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 45,4 miliardi
- Altri ricavi: 29 miliardi

Totale valore della produzione: 122,6 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 1,8 miliardi
- Servizi: 21,5 miliardi (di cui 7,4 miliardi per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 80,7 miliardi (65,8% del fatturato. In tutto +24 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente dovuti principalmente ai premi da rendimento per la vittoria del campionato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 33,6 miliardi (+14 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

Totale costi della produzione: 175,3 miliardi (+42 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -44,3 miliardi (-4,4 miliardi nella stagione precedente*



*AC Milan 1996/1997 (11^ posto in serie A, eliminato ai gironi di CL, finalista perdente della Supercoppa italiana)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 66,9 miliardi
- Compartecipazioni: 2,9 miliardi
- Crediti verso clienti: 78 miliardi (di cui 37 miliardi verso società calcistiche. Valori di cessione: 8 miliardi dal Real per Panucci, 10 miliardi dal Barcellona per Dugarry e 6 per Reiziger, 15 miliardi dal PSG per Simone)

TOTALE ATTIVO: 178,5 miliardi

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 300 milioni
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 35 miliardi (di cui 24,6 miliardi verso società straniere)

TOTALE PASSIVO: 178,5 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 42,3 miliardi (45.355 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 59,4 miliardi (di cui 7,9 miliardi dalla CL)
- Altri ricavi: 25,2 miliardi

Totale valore della produzione: 130,6 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 1,7 miliardi
- Servizi: 25,3 miliardi (di cui 13,3 miliardi per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 92,5 miliardi (70,8% del fatturato. I premi da rendimento sono stati sostituiti da + 30 miliardi in nuovi salari lordi)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 29,6 miliardi

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 34 miliardi (4 miliardi la stagione precedente)

Totale costi della produzione: 188,3 miliardi ( + 13 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -27 miliardi (-44 miliardi nella stagione precedente*



*AC Milan 1997/1998 (10^ posto in serie A)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 174 miliardi ( + 70 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)
- Compartecipazioni: 20 milioni
- Crediti verso clienti: 35,3 miliardi (di cui 23,9 verso società straniere)

TOTALE ATTIVO: 358,5 miliardi

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 0 milioni
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 100 miliardi (di cui miliardi verso società straniere)

TOTALE PASSIVO: 358,5 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 41,9 miliardi (44.233 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 65,7 miliardi
- Altri ricavi: 30,9 miliardi

Totale valore della produzione: 144,3 miliardi (+14 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 1,5 miliardi
- Servizi: 25,9 miliardi (di cui 12,2 miliardi per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 106,9 miliardi (74,2% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 32,7 miliardi

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 42,1 miliardi (le principali: 13 miliardi dal Chelsea per Desailly: +10 di plus… 9,2 miliardi dalla Juve per Davids: +9,2 di plus… 6,9 miliardi dal Barca per Bogarde: 6,9 di plus). Baggio è stato ceduto per 5,5 miliardi al Bologna, generando una piccolissima minusvalenza.

Totale costi della produzione: 205,7 miliardi ( + 27 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -24,8 miliardi (-27 miliardi nella stagione precedente*



*AC Milan 1998/1999 (scudetto)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 265 miliardi ( + 90 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)
- Compartecipazioni: 2 miliardi
- Crediti verso società straniere: 32 miliardi

TOTALE ATTIVO: 420,5 miliardi

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 0 milioni
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 38 miliardi (di cui 32 miliardi verso società straniere)

TOTALE PASSIVO: 420,5 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 39,7 miliardi (39.487 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 82 miliardi
- Altri ricavi: 22,3 miliardi

Totale valore della produzione: 160 miliardi (+16 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 3 miliardi
- Servizi: 30,9 miliardi (di cui 14,2 miliardi per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 138,4 miliardi (86,5% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 53,5 miliardi

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 89,8 miliardi (le principali: 24,4 miliardi dal Barcellona per Kluivert… 14,7 miliardi dal Parma per Cardone = plus di 12,9… 20 miliardi dal Parma per Maini = Plus di 16,4… 12 miliardi dalla Lazio per Crovari = plus di 9,6)
Totale costi della produzione: 269,9 miliardi (+64 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -20,8 miliardi (-24,8 miliardi nella stagione precedente*




*AC Milan 1999/2000 (terzo posto serie A, uscito ai gironi di CL, finalista perdente della supercoppa italiana)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 296,8 miliardi ( + 31 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)
- Compartecipazioni: 10,3 miliardi
- Crediti verso società straniere: 29,2 miliardi

TOTALE ATTIVO: 480,6 miliardi

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 0 milioni
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 27,8 miliardi

TOTALE PASSIVO: 480,6 miliardi

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 41,3 miliardi (47.066 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 201 miliardi ( + 120 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente a causa del nuovo contratto con Telepiù!!!)
- Altri ricavi: 30,7 miliardi

Totale valore della produzione: 274 miliardi (+114 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente!!!)

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 4,5 miliardi
- Servizi: 36,6 miliardi (di cui 15,6 miliardi per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 136,8 miliardi (49,9% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 90,3 miliardi (+60 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 44,5,miliardi (le principali: Beretta alla Juve per 9,7 miliardi di plus, Cordone all’Inter per 8,9 miliardi di plus, Ziege al Middlesbrough per 6,6 miliardi di plus)
Totale costi della produzione: 329,4 miliardi (+64 miliardi rispetto alla stagione precedente)

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di +3,8 miliardi (-20,8 miliardi nella stagione precedente*



*AC Milan 2000/2001 (sesto posto serie A, uscito al secondo turno dei gironi di CL)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 221,8 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 300.000 mila euro
- Crediti verso società straniere: 13,7 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 286 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 11,9 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 49 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 286 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 21,2 milioni di euro (40.679 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 119 milioni di euro 
- Altri ricavi: 23 milioni di euro

Totale valore della produzione: 164 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 2,5 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 24,6 milioni (di cui 9,2 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 110,9 milioni di euro (67,6% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 57,6 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 35,3 milioni di euro
Totale costi della produzione: 227,7 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -35,6 milioni di euro *



*AC Milan 2001/2002 (quarto posto serie A, semifinalista di coppa italia e coppa uefa)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 269,6 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 2,7 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere: 15,9 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 354,3 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 18 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 57 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 354,3 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 18,6 milioni di euro (46.304 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 114,7 milioni di euro 
- Altri ricavi: 21,6 milioni di euro

Totale valore della produzione: 158,8 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 2,2 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 26,2 milioni (di cui 10,3 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 121,5 milioni di euro (76,5% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 72,6 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 77,9 milioni di euro (+42 milioni rispetto alla stagione precedente. Le più rilevanti: Coco all’Inter per 28,8 milioni di plus… Brncic all’Inter per 9,6 milioni di plus… Umit all’Inter per 12 milioni di plus… Guly all’Inter per 8,5 milioni di plus… Comandini all’Atalanta per 8,3 milioni di plus… )
Totale costi della produzione: 256,5 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -33,2 milioni di euro *



*AC Milan 2002/2003 (terzo posto serie A, campione d’europa e vincitore della coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 70,6 milioni di euro
- Oneri pluriennali ex lege 27 del 21.2.2003 (ammortamento decennale) : 217,8 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 17,5 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere: 27,2 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 411,9 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 36,7 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 27 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 411,9 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 32,3 milioni di euro (50.726 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 141,6 milioni di euro 
- Altri ricavi: 21 milioni di euro

Totale valore della produzione: 203,8 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 2,4 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 27,5 milioni (di cui 10,2 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 152,5 milioni di euro (74,8% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 37,9 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 28,9 milioni di euro 
Totale costi della produzione: 257,6 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -29,5 milioni di euro *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2014)

*AC Milan 2003/2004 – Bilancio al 31.12.04 (vincitore scudetto, quarti di finale CL, finalista perdente della supercoppa italiana e finalista vincente della supercoppa europea. Semifinalista coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 63,4 milioni di euro
- Oneri pluriennali ex lege 27 del 21.2.2003 (ammortamento decennale) : 181,5 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 14,9 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere: 23,5 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 361,5 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 82,9 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 8,7 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 361,5 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 33,6 milioni di euro (49.146 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 157,6 milioni di euro 
- Altri ricavi: 41,3 milioni di euro

Totale valore della produzione: 236,4 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 3,8 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 30,3 milioni (di cui 12,6 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 140 milioni di euro (59,3% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 49 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 7,5 milioni di euro 
Totale costi della produzione: 271 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -28,5 milioni di euro *




*AC Milan 2004/2005 – Bilancio al 31.12.05 (secondo posto serie A, finalista CL, vincitore della supercoppa italiana. Quarti di finale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 72,9 milioni di euro
- Oneri pluriennali ex lege 27 del 21.2.2003 (ammortamento decennale) : 0 (http://s16.postimg.org/42fgpsw1h/Cattura.jpg)
- Compartecipazioni: 11,6 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere: 22,5 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 388,8 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 89 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 26,3 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 388,8 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 34,6 milioni di euro (52.673 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 167,9 milioni di euro 
- Altri ricavi: 24,8 milioni di euro

Totale valore della produzione: 230,9 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 3,3 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 32,4 milioni (di cui 12,8 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 141 milioni di euro (61% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 25 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 186,6 milioni di euro (cessione del marchio alla controllata Milan Entertainment)
Totale costi della produzione: 253,2 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di -4,5 milioni di euro *



*AC Milan 2005/2006 – Bilancio al 31.12.06 (terzo posto serie A, semifinale CL. Quarti di finale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 70,6 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 10 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere: 18 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 404,7 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 95,7 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 33,9 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 404,7 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 29 milioni di euro (50.392 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 192,8 milioni di euro 
- Altri ricavi: 24,8 milioni di euro

Totale valore della produzione: 293 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 5,4 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 47 milioni (di cui 20,6 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 129,4 milioni di euro (44% del fatturato)
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 25,7 milioni di euro
Calciomercato: http://s1.postimg.org/c4ux9oxxr/Cattura.jpg

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 44,7 milioni di euro (La principale: Sheva al Chelsea per una plus di 42 milioni di euro)
Totale costi della produzione: 261,5 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio è di +2,4 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s17.postimg.org/4dgh6dftr/Cattura.jpg



*AC Milan 2006/2007 – Bilancio al 31.12.07 (quarto posto serie A, vincitore CL. Semifinale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 95,6 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 13 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 17,7 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 303,6 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 109 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 24,8 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 303,6 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 29,5 milioni di euro (32.797 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 215,3 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 275,4 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 3,7 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 40,7 milioni (di cui 11 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 150 milioni di euro (54,5% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 33,9 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 15,6 milioni di euro 
Totale costi della produzione: 287,3 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -31,7 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s2.postimg.org/gv45jqlfd/Cattura.jpg



*AC Milan 2007/2008 – Bilancio al 31.12.08 (quinto posto serie A, ottavi di finale in CL, ottavi di finale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 88 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 10 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 40 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 325,6 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 119 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 19,6 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 325,6 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 28,2 milioni di euro (45.214 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 176,5 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 275,4 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 4,6 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 43 milioni (di cui 14 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 162 milioni di euro (58,9% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 40,6 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 20,4 milioni di euro 
Totale costi della produzione: 310,9 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -66,8 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s21.postimg.org/simgoxd6f/Cattura.jpg



*AC Milan 2008/2009 – Bilancio al 31.12.09 (terzo posto serie A, sedicesimi di finale in EL, ottavi di finale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 97,9 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 4 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 80 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 394 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 170 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 18,5 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 394 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 31,8 milioni di euro (44.158 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 190 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 327,6 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 5,6 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 46,9 milioni (di cui 16,2 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 164 milioni di euro (50% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 40,6 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 74,9 milioni di euro (La principale: Kakà al Real Madrid per una plus di 63,6 milioni di euro e Gourcuff al Bordeaux per una plusvalenza di 11,2 milioni di euro)
Totale costi della produzione: 323 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -9,8 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s28.postimg.org/a4zrwjkkd/Cattura.jpg



*AC Milan 2009/2010 – Bilancio al 31.12.10 (terzo posto serie A, ottavi di finale in CL, quarti di finale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 110,7 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 18,2 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 53,8 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 380,8 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 146 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 44 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 380,8 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 29,5 milioni di euro (27.865 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 176 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 253 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 6 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 45,4 milioni (di cui 15,6 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 178,6 milioni di euro (70,5% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 50,4 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 25,5 milioni di euro 
Totale costi della produzione: 330,3 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -69,7 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s2.postimg.org/ijvdfr115/Cattura.jpg



*AC Milan 2010/2011 – Bilancio al 31.12.11 (vincitore serie A, ottavi di finale in CL, semifinale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 136,3 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 15,4 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 14,4 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 363,7 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 155,8 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 30,8 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 363,7 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 29,3 milioni di euro (29.397 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 194,8 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 266,8 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 5,3 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 46,2 milioni (di cui 16 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 189,7 milioni di euro (71% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 52,9 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 23,5 milioni di euro 
Totale costi della produzione: 341 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -67,3 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s29.postimg.org/rtzu0bn3r/Cattura.jpg



*AC Milan 2011/2012 – Bilancio al 31.12.12 (secondo posto in serie A, vincitore supercoppa italiana, quarti di finale in CL, semifinale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 108,9 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 7 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 700 mila euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 334,2 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 107 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 30,6 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 334,2 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 33,7 milioni di euro (31.233 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 219 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 329,3 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 5 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 49,9 milioni (di cui 17,2 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 167 milioni di euro (50,7% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 53,6 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 53,4 milioni di euro (Le principali: Thiago Silva al PSG per 35,3 milioni di plus e Ibra al PSG per 8 milioni di plus)
Totale costi della produzione: 324,3 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -6,8 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s1.postimg.org/4g2rmsbtb/Cattura.jpg




*AC Milan 2012/2013 – Bilancio al 31.12.13 (terzo posto in serie A, ottavi di finale in CL, quarti di finale in coppa italia)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Stato Patrimoniale - Attivo_

- Diritti Pluriennali alle prestazioni dei calciatori: 117,5 milioni di euro
- Compartecipazioni: 7,8 milioni
- Crediti verso società straniere/italiane: 7 milioni di euro

TOTALE ATTIVO: 334,2 milioni di euro

_Stato Patrimoniale - Passivo_

- Debiti verso banche: 142,8 milioni di euro
- Debiti verso altri enti - settore specifico: 40,6 milioni di euro

TOTALE PASSIVO: 334,2 milioni di euro

_Conto Economico - Valore della produzione_

- Ricavi delle vendite (gare interne San Siro): 30,2 milioni di euro (23.372 abbonamenti)
- Sponsorizzazioni e diritti tv: 164 milioni di euro 

Totale valore della produzione: 278,7 milioni di euro 

_Conto Economico - Costi della produzione_

- Materie prime: 5 milioni di euro
- Servizi: 53,6 milioni (di cui 15,5 milioni per consulenze e collaborazioni)
- Salari e stipendi: 134,9 milioni di euro (48,4% del fatturato) 
- Ammortamenti immob. immateriali: 53,6 milioni di euro

Proventi e oneri: plusvalenze per 24 milioni di euro (Le maggiori: Pato al Corinthians per una plus di 9,9 milioni di euro e Boateng allo Shalke 04 per una plus di 5,9 milioni di euro)
Totale costi della produzione: 278 milioni di euro

A seguito di proventi e oneri straordinari, il *risultato di esercizio (consolidato) è di -15,7 milioni di euro *

Prospetto rosa: http://s16.postimg.org/bsuu4ma6t/11_tesserati.jpg


----------



## James Watson (6 Agosto 2014)

Non sono esperto, anzi sono abbastanza una capra in tema di bilanci e gestione economica, chi mi fa una summa generale?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Agosto 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto, anzi sono abbastanza una capra in tema di bilanci e gestione economica, chi mi fa una summa generale?



Aspetta che qualcuno si prenda le ferie per leggere sto papiro.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2014)

Grande topic Re dell' Est.

Comunque leggendo i vari passivi di bilancio, non insultatemi, ma un pò lo capisco Berlusconi.

Siamo passati da bilanci tra i -10 -20 Miliardi di lire, al passaggio alla moneta unica, dove i passivi si son di colpo come minimo triplicati.

Prima bastava "poco" per Berlusconi per mantenere il Milan ai vertici mondiali, di colpo si è passati a doversi svenare per mantenere lo status, fino alle vette di -70 milioni di Euro *(140 miliardi di lire!!)*

Al giorno d' oggi, purtoppo se volessimo mantenere i fasti passati, dovrebbe continuare a foraggiare il Milan con bilanci 
chiusi a -100 milioni di euro ogni anno...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande topic Re dell' Est.
> 
> Comunque leggendo i vari passivi di bilancio, non insultatemi, ma un pò lo capisco Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Mi sa proprio che hai ragione, la moneta unica ha massacrato anche il Milan. Guarda caso preso Nesta nel 2002 poi ha smesso di spendere certe cifre.

Berlusconi non spende dal più di 10 anni ragà (a parte l'eccezzione Ronaldinho) 

Guarda caso molte squadre naziste erano piene di debiti in quel periodo, ora sono diventate sane. Strano.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa proprio che hai ragione, la moneta unica ha massacrato anche il Milan. Guarda caso preso Nesta nel 2002 poi ha smesso di spendere certe cifre.
> 
> Berlusconi non spende dal più di 10 anni ragà (a parte l'eccezzione Ronaldinho)
> 
> Guarda caso molte squadre naziste erano piene di debiti in quel periodo, ora sono diventate sane. Strano.



Esatto. 

A mio avviso, l' errore più grande è stato quello di non essere riusciti ad aumentare il fatturato dopo l' ingresso nell' Euro.

Siamo rimasti immobili, quando tutte le big D' Europa ci superavano e DOPPIAVANO.

Più che i mancati fondi, io personalmente imputo questo alla società, la scarsa lungimiranza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande topic Re dell' Est.
> 
> Comunque leggendo i vari passivi di bilancio, non insultatemi, ma un pò lo capisco Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Si ma bisogna anche vedere le entrate del nanetto..possibilissimo che col passaggio all'euro le sue finanze siano di colpo raddoppiate o più eh..pensiamo poi ad esempio a tutto il comparto digitale terrestre quanto frutta a Mediaset..non è uno sceicco di sicuro ma non è nemmeno povero da fare mercati più pezzenti di della valle o de Laurentis..diciamo che avrebbe dovuto cacciare Fester che ha tenuto un monte ingaggi fuori dal mondo anche con rose da metà classifica (uno che da 2,5 a Bonera manco fosse Baresi..)
La verità è che chi ha amministrato il prodotto calcio in italia non ha saputo mantenerlo ai vertici mondiali, i nostri dirigenti non hanno di certo brillato per lungimiranza amministrativa e Berlusconi ha imboccato la via della vecchiaia, con altri mille problemi tra cui il Milan è diventato solo un peso da mantenere e non più un motivo di orgoglio..


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma bisogna anche vedere le entrate del nanetto..possibilissimo che col passaggio all'euro le sue finanze siano di colpo raddoppiate o più eh..pensiamo poi ad esempio a tutto il comparto digitale terrestre quanto frutta a Mediaset..



Saranno raddoppiate appunto, non decuplicate.

E mediaset col digitale terrestre l' ha presa dove non batte il sole. 

Piu concorrenza, e Premium in rosso perenne


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande topic Re dell' Est.
> 
> Comunque leggendo i vari passivi di bilancio, non insultatemi, ma un pò lo capisco Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Grazie  quello che dici è vero ma per me siamo giunti alla condizione attuale attraverso una serie di cose. Oltre all'euro, che di per sé ha inciso, la Legge Melandri del 2008 che ha centralizzato i diritti è stata la prima tagliola. Poi sono arrivati gli emiri con le loro immense risorse e Berlusconi avrà fatto questa semplice considerazione: vale la pena continuare ad avere dei bilanci in rosso? Vinceremmo ugualmente come prima? E si è dato una ovvia risposta: no. 
Il Milan avrebbe dovuto fare quello che ha fatto il Bayern Monaco, ossia costruirsi uno stadio quando aveva le capacità (un presidente più giovane a capo di un governo stabile) e la voglia di spendere parecchio. Siamo stati davvero poco lungimiranti perché pensavamo di poter andare avanti e vincere con i bilanci in rosso per l'eternità. Ma purtroppo non è stato così. E oggi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.



James Watson ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto, anzi sono abbastanza una capra in tema di bilanci e gestione economica, chi mi fa una summa generale?



Che il Milan è sempre stato questo. Abbiamo sempre avuto bilanci in rosso, anche quando spadroneggiavamo ovunque. La differenza, con il passare del tempo, come dico qui sopra, l'ha fatta la concorrenza con la quale non possiamo competere a questi ritmi. E una scarsa capacità di guardare oltre, procurandosi i mezzi per mantenere certi standard senza tirar fuori soldi di tasca propria.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (7 Agosto 2014)

Belle elucubrazioni, smentite però da una cosa: il MILAN NON SPENDE non per colpa della crisi economica ma per, sono quasi certo, ostracismo familiare da parte di Marina e Piersilvio. Non so se lo sapete, ma fininvest dispone di cassa, ossia soldi immediatamente esigibili e spendibili, per oltre 1,6 MILIARDI DI EURO. Ciò significa che se davvero si volesse raddrizzare le sorti della squadra, un aumento di capitale di 100 milioni di euro interamente sottoscritto dalla partecipante(con cambio di manager) sarebbe fattibile. Idem pagare la liquidazione a Galliani, anche in caso di cifre iperboliche ma non realmente valide (es 50 milioni di euro). La crisi si è fatta sentire sull'impero Berlusconi, ma le redini sono salde visto che in cassa sono entrati nell'ultimo periodo oltre 600 milioni di euro causa cessioni di partecipate (eurotowers e mediaset premium).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Agosto 2014)

Io continuo a ripetere una cosa,ma nessuno mi risponde
Le due più rilevanti voci di spesa per una società sono gli ingaggi e gli acquisti dei cartellini
attualmente se prendiamo l'ultimo bilancio del 2013 gli ingaggi occupano il 48% del fatturato, in continua discesa 
acquisti non ne vengono quasi fatti, dove finiscono il resto dei soldi? noi anche a automantenerci dovremmo avere una liquidità per gli acquisti almeno di circa 30 000 euro all'anno.

Io dico che fininvest, cosa tral'altra lecita credo, sottrae parecchi soldi alla società


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Belle elucubrazioni, smentite però da una cosa: il MILAN NON SPENDE non per colpa della crisi economica ma per, sono quasi certo, ostracismo familiare da parte di Marina e Piersilvio. Non so se lo sapete, ma fininvest dispone di cassa, ossia soldi immediatamente esigibili e spendibili, per oltre 1,6 MILIARDI DI EURO. Ciò significa che se davvero si volesse raddrizzare le sorti della squadra, un aumento di capitale di 100 milioni di euro interamente sottoscritto dalla partecipante(con cambio di manager) sarebbe fattibile. Idem pagare la liquidazione a Galliani, anche in caso di cifre iperboliche ma non realmente valide (es 50 milioni di euro). La crisi si è fatta sentire sull'impero Berlusconi, ma le redini sono salde visto che in cassa sono entrati nell'ultimo periodo oltre 600 milioni di euro causa cessioni di partecipate (eurotowers e mediaset premium).



Tu la vedi troppo da "tifoso"

Dobbiamo imparare a metterci nei panni di chi possiede quei soldi.

Non hanno venduto quello che hanno venduto per hobby, ma per necessità.

Se tu avessi una falegnameria, e una squadra di eccellenza, venderesti la falegnameria per comprare giocatori alla tua squadra di eccellenza? non penso proprio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ripetere una cosa,ma nessuno mi risponde
> Le due più rilevanti voci di spesa per una società sono gli ingaggi e gli acquisti dei cartellini
> attualmente se prendiamo l'ultimo bilancio del 2013 gli ingaggi occupano il 48% del fatturato, in continua discesa
> acquisti non ne vengono quasi fatti, dove finiscono il resto dei soldi? noi anche a automantenerci dovremmo avere una liquidità per gli acquisti almeno di circa 30 000 euro all'anno.
> ...



oltre agli ingaggi devi considerare i costi di gestione e da quello che ho capito i nostri costi di gestioni sono i piu alti in sierie A


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La differenza, con il passare del tempo, come dico qui sopra, l'ha fatta la concorrenza con la quale non possiamo competere a questi ritmi.



La differenza, oltre alla scarsa programmazione, l'hanno fatta i continui bilanci in perdita di Mediaset e di Mondadori, più il Lodo Mondadori. E l'aver pensato che queste due aziende avrebbero continuato a fare utili mostruosi in un regime di semi-monopolio per sempre. Adesso Berlusconi per sostenere il Milan deve intaccare il patrimonio personale, prima gli bastava usare un piccola parte degli utili di cui sopra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La differenza, oltre alla scarsa programmazione, l'hanno fatta i continui bilanci in perdita di Mediaset e di Mondadori, più il Lodo Mondadori. E l'aver pensato che queste due aziende avrebbero continuato a fare utili mostruosi in un *regime di semi-monopolio *per sempre. Adesso Berlusconi per sostenere il Milan deve intaccare il patrimonio personale, prima gli bastava usare un piccola parte degli utili di cui sopra.



berlusconi non era quello della rivoluzione liberale ?


----------



## Ale (7 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu la vedi troppo da "tifoso"
> 
> Dobbiamo imparare a metterci nei panni di chi possiede quei soldi.
> 
> ...



e a noi cosa ne viene in tasca se il Milan ha un bilancio sano o no? ci danno un dividendo sui profitti forse? siamo tifosi, ne ragionieri ne investitori, quindi non mi metto nei panni di chi dovrebbe spendere e non lo fa. e se non se la sente, che vendesse, anche perche tenere il milan a questi livelli è controproducente per tutti


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> berlusconi non era quello della rivoluzione liberale ?



Infatti lui quando era al governo liberalmente nominava a suo piacimento l'intero cda della Rai, l'unico concorrente nazionale in era pre-digitale terrestre


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> e a noi cosa ne viene in tasca se il Milan ha un bilancio sano o no? ci danno un dividendo sui profitti forse? siamo tifosi, ne ragionieri ne investitori, quindi non mi metto nei panni di chi dovrebbe spendere e non lo fa. e se non se la sente, che vendesse, anche perche tenere il milan a questi livelli è controproducente per tutti



Ma che discorso è? non siamo in un libro delle favole, è VITA VERA.

Ho capito che a noi non viene in tasca nulla, ma se è cosi fattene una ragione


----------



## runner (7 Agosto 2014)

il discorso che faccio sempre è questo....

1 - il Milan crea un buco da dover colmare ogni anno ed è esagerato per le tue finanze? Benissimo vendi il club

2 - Lo vuoi tenere lo stesso? Devi dire ai tifosi e agli sponsor che da domani si rivoluziona tutto e che punterai su giovani e qualche giocatore utile alla causa per rivalutarti nei prossimi 5 anni, facendo un business plan serio

3 - Vuoi mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli? Allora cercati sponsor che ti diano i soldi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Che il Milan è sempre stato questo. Abbiamo sempre avuto bilanci in rosso, anche quando spadroneggiavamo ovunque. La differenza, con il passare del tempo, come dico qui sopra, l'ha fatta la concorrenza con la quale non possiamo competere a questi ritmi. E una scarsa capacità di guardare oltre, procurandosi i mezzi per mantenere certi standard senza tirar fuori soldi di tasca propria.



Ma come? Non abbiamo il migliore ad del Mondo?

Gallliani si conferma un incapace.. incampace non da quando Berluscoani non sgancia più, incapace da sempre.


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa proprio che hai ragione, la moneta unica ha massacrato anche il Milan. Guarda caso preso Nesta nel 2002 poi ha smesso di spendere certe cifre.
> 
> Berlusconi non spende dal più di 10 anni ragà (a parte l'eccezzione Ronaldinho)
> 
> Guarda caso molte squadre naziste erano piene di debiti in quel periodo, ora sono diventate sane. Strano.



Ed è quello che io qui sostengo da tanto tanto tempo! Purtroppo la condizione in cui una nazione versa si rispecchia anche nel calcio e quindi nei club. Non è un caso se Ingihlterra e Germania sono le due nazioni che a livello calcistico stanno meglio, sono tutte squadre ricche. In Spagna escluse le due superpotenze c'è una crisi nera, come in Francia eslusi e petroldollari. E' inutile, una delle cure per il nostro calcio sarà che passi questa crisi economica che ci attanaglia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

Avete notato la plusvalenza fatta nel 2001/2002 con Coco all'Inter?  quell'anno con i cugini abbiamo fatto circa 50M di plusvalenze. È lo stesso anno in cui arrivò Pirlo per 35 miliardi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan avrebbe dovuto fare quello che ha fatto il Bayern Monaco, ossia costruirsi uno stadio quando aveva le capacità (un presidente più giovane a capo di un governo stabile) e la voglia di spendere parecchio. Siamo stati davvero poco lungimiranti perché pensavamo di poter andare avanti e vincere con i bilanci in rosso per l'eternità. Ma purtroppo non è stato così. E oggi ne paghiamo le conseguenze.



Il nostro fatturato ci pone tra le prime 10 squadre d'Europa, ora è evidente dallo schema che ho postato che lo stadio pesa come un macigno per noi (almeno 40 milioni in meno) ma ciò non toglie che la rosa allestita è demenziale in rapporto alle nostre possibilità, non è ammissibile che in Europa ci siano almeno 25-30 squadre che oggi ci passeggerebbero in cima senza problemi..
Oltretutto la pessima immagine che stiamo facendo oltre che i diritti tv che perderemo senza champions nei prossimi anni ci faranno finire nel baratro.
Responsabilità nr 1 a chi con milioni e milioni a disposizione ha allestito una squadra da circo.
Grazie Dott. Galliani


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il nostro fatturato ci pone tra le prime 10 squadre d'Europa, ora è evidente dallo schema che ho postato che lo stadio pesa come un macigno per noi (almeno 40 milioni in meno) ma ciò non toglie che la rosa allestita è demenziale in rapporto alle nostre possibilità, non è ammissibile che in Europa ci siano almeno 25-30 squadre che oggi ci passeggerebbero in cima senza problemi..
> Oltretutto la pessima immagine che stiamo facendo oltre che i diritti tv che perderemo senza champions nei prossimi anni ci faranno finire nel baratro.
> Responsabilità nr 1 a chi con milioni e milioni a disposizione ha allestito una squadra da circo.
> Grazie Dott. Galliani



Galliani spendeva e usava le risorse in un certo modo perché c'era chi gli copriva le spalle ripianando bilanci su bilanci. Non è che ha fatto tutto senza che Berlusconi sapesse nulla. E cambiare modo di gestire la società di punto in bianco (2012) è cosa ardua per tutti (anche se concordo che Galliani probabilmente non è adatto per il nuovo corso).
Per me la responsabilità principale, quindi, è della proprietà e non di chi l'ha amministrata con il suo consenso. 

P.S. i soldi per lo stadio non li può certo mettere Galliani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come? Non abbiamo il migliore ad del Mondo?
> 
> Gallliani si conferma un incapace.. incampace non da quando Berluscoani non sgancia più, incapace da sempre.



ma galliani non è stato mai un fenomeno come scopritore di talenti , semplicemente acquistava il meglio che il mercato offriva pero c'è da dire che è riuscito a far girare tutti gli ingranaggi all'unisono ; basti vedere l'inter morattiana o il ciessi del mafioso russo che pur spendendo un sacco di soldi hanno vinto molto meno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma galliani non è stato mai un fenomeno come scopritore di talenti , semplicemente acquistava il meglio che il mercato offriva pero c'è da dire che è riuscito a far girare tutti gli ingranaggi all'unisono ; basti vedere l'inter morattiana o il ciessi del mafioso russo che pur spendendo un sacco di soldi hanno vinto molto meno



è quello che dico pure io. Galliani con i soldi ha saputo acquistare e vincere molto più di altri. Con il duo Silvio che ripiana e Galliani che acquista il Milan dal 1987 al 2012 ha vinto tantissimo. Nessuno penso si può lamentare. 
Se ci lamentiamo oggi è perché mancano i soldi (che metteva Berlusconi) e perché Galliani in queste condizioni è meno abile che in passato.

Ma non è che se negli ultimi due anni ci fosse stato Marotta al posto di Galliani sarebbero cambiate molte cose eh. Parlo in termini di risultati.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è quello che dico pure io. Galliani con i soldi ha saputo acquistare e vincere molto più di altri. Con il duo Silvio che ripiana e Galliani che acquista il Milan dal 1987 al 2012 ha vinto tantissimo.



cera pure meno concorrenza europea.
il barca e diventato grande solo da quando ha avuto quei canterani.
il real non era ancora il real gallatico.
city, arsenal e chelsea non esistevano... come nemmeno monaco e psg...

in piu solo ajax, marsiglia... prima giocavi con il goteborg, il brugge, dinamo zagabria e i rangers...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani spendeva e usava le risorse in un certo modo perché c'era chi gli copriva le spalle ripianando bilanci su bilanci. Non è che ha fatto tutto senza che Berlusconi sapesse nulla. E cambiare modo di gestire la società di punto in bianco (2012) è cosa ardua per tutti (anche se concordo che Galliani probabilmente non è adatto per il nuovo corso).
> Per me la responsabilità principale, quindi, è della proprietà e non di chi l'ha amministrata con il suo consenso.
> 
> P.S. i soldi per lo stadio non li può certo mettere Galliani.



Quando uno è AMMINISTRATORE DELEGATO con pieni poteri come è stato Galliani praticamente dal '96 in poi non è che può imputare i fallimenti societari alla proprietà (che pure qui ha una colpa nel disinteresse con cui lascia che l'Ad faccia ciò che vuole)..sono buoni tutti a fare buchi di bilancio visibili dalla luna che tanto poi qualcuno ripiana..
Qui non so perché si parla del 2012 perché la nostra rovina è iniziata ancora nel 2007 (cioé ben 8 stagioni fa), è da allora che Fester ha gestito tutto malissimo non sapendo cedere al momento giusto, non rinnovando la rosa e fissandosi con le sue storielle (ranking uefa, DNA champions, club più titolato)..
Poco a poco siamo sprofondati sempre di più man mano che i vecchi si imbolsivano..ci siamo salvati giusto un attimo perché è esploso il fenomeno Silva e Nesta eroicamente teneva duro, davanti c'è stata l'occasione Ibra e casualmente nello stesso anno Galliani ha indovinato forse l'unico parametro 0 della sua vita (Van Bommel)..
Ma è durata pochissimo..
Ripeto, non saremo il Real e nemmeno il Manchester, ci sta..ma vedere che abbiamo una rosa inferiore a Fiorentina o a Benfica non è ammissibile..un monte ingaggi da 160 milioni nel 2012 con in rosa l'80% di pippe è da fenomeni al contrario!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando uno è AMMINISTRATORE DELEGATO con pieni poteri come è stato Galliani praticamente dal '96 in poi non è che può imputare i fallimenti societari alla proprietà (che pure qui ha una colpa nel disinteresse con cui lascia che l'Ad faccia ciò che vuole)..sono buoni tutti a fare buchi di bilancio visibili dalla luna che tanto poi qualcuno ripiana..
> Qui non so perché si parla del 2012 perché la nostra rovina è iniziata ancora nel 2007 (cioé ben 8 stagioni fa), è da allora che Fester ha gestito tutto malissimo non sapendo cedere al momento giusto, non rinnovando la rosa e fissandosi con le sue storielle (ranking uefa, DNA champions, club più titolato)..
> Poco a poco siamo sprofondati sempre di più man mano che i vecchi si imbolsivano..ci siamo salvati giusto un attimo perché è esploso il fenomeno Silva e Nesta eroicamente teneva duro, davanti c'è stata l'occasione Ibra e casualmente nello stesso anno Galliani ha indovinato forse l'unico parametro 0 della sua vita (Van Bommel)..
> Ma è durata pochissimo..
> Ripeto, non saremo il Real e nemmeno il Manchester, ci sta..ma vedere che abbiamo una rosa inferiore a Fiorentina o a Benfica non è ammissibile..un monte ingaggi da 160 milioni nel 2012 con in rosa l'80% di pippe è da fenomeni al contrario!



La gestione post Atene è stata sbagliata a posteriori, ma se hai un presidente che nel 2007 ti dice che continua a metterci i i soldi e a ripianare i bilanci cosa fai? Ti comporti come i precedenti 20 anni dove con quel modo di fare si è vinto tantissimo. E infatti Galliani così ha fatto fino a quando nel 2012 non gli è stato detto chiaramente di sbaraccare tutto.
Io sono tutt'altro che un fan di AG ma da qui a dire che il problema principale della nostra caduta è lui ce ne passa. Galliani non poteva certo immaginarsi nel 2007 che 5 anni dopo Berlusconi chiudesse del tutto i rubinetti. Per questo non si è preoccupato di far cassa con i campioni di Atene. D'altronde il Milan, fino a quel momento, non aveva mai fatto cassa con nessuno per motivi strettamente economici (procurarsi soldi per fare mercato=player trading).

La lungimiranza, di cui parlo pure io, non doveva averla Galliani ma Berlusconi nel decidere gradatamente di farsi da parte e darci con il tempo i mezzi per sopravvivere da soli (=stadio). Cosa che purtroppo non ha fatto. Galliani si è semplicemente trovato in mezzo ad un cambiamento repentino ed improvviso dove nel 2010 poteva dare 12M di ingaggio ad Ibra e 2 anni dopo ne poteva dare al massimo 4 all'eventuale top player (es. Balo).


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La gestione post Atene è stata sbagliata a posteriori, ma se hai un presidente che nel 2007 ti dice che continua a metterci i i soldi e a ripianare i bilanci cosa fai? Ti comporti come i precedenti 20 anni dove con quel modo di fare si è vinto tantissimo. E infatti Galliani così ha fatto fino a quando nel 2012 non gli è stato detto chiaramente di sbaraccare tutto.
> Io sono tutt'altro che un fan di AG ma da qui a dire che il problema principale della nostra caduta è lui ce ne passa. Galliani non poteva certo immaginarsi nel 2007 che 5 anni dopo Berlusconi chiudesse del tutto i rubinetti. Per questo non si è preoccupato di far cassa con i campioni di Atene. D'altronde il Milan, fino a quel momento, non aveva mai fatto cassa con nessuno per motivi strettamente economici (procurarsi soldi per fare mercato=player trading).
> 
> La lungimiranza, di cui parlo pure io, non doveva averla Galliani ma Berlusconi nel decidere gradatamente di farsi da parte e darci con il tempo i mezzi per sopravvivere da soli (=stadio). Cosa che purtroppo non ha fatto. Galliani si è semplicemente trovato in mezzo ad un cambiamento repentino ed improvviso dove nel 2010 poteva dare 12M di ingaggio ad Ibra e 2 anni dopo ne poteva dare al massimo 4 all'eventuale top player (es. Balo).



Colpa di Berlusconi che di aspetti manageriali ne ha sempre capito poco, colpa di Galliani che non ha saputo reinventarsi e stare al passo col calcio moderno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2014)

Inoltre dopo Atene sono arrivati Ronaldinho e Ibrahimovic che sono stato tutt'altro che regalati considerato il costo di cartellino+ingaggio. Insomma avevamo un presidente ancora desideroso di metterci il grano e di ripianare i bilanci. Galliani si adeguava semplicemente a ciò, come ha sempre fatto. Non c'era nessun motivo per cui doveva pensare a fare cassa con i campioni che avevamo in rosa. 

Il Milan di Berlusconi, come tutti lo conosciamo, non è morto nel 2007 ma nel 2012 quando abbiamo ceduto alla concorrenza araba i due giocatori più forti al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli. Lì abbiamo ammainato la bandiera di top club europeo e mondiale.


----------



## Tic (7 Agosto 2014)

Purtroppo è questa la realtà, dobbiamo farcene una ragione. Anni addietro l’Ajax, la Stella Rossa e la Steaua Bucarest lottavano per la Champions League. Ora sono sparite perché non possono fronteggiare certi costi. Vorrà dire che faremo la stessa fine. (Galliani nel 2007)


----------



## runner (7 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inoltre dopo Atene sono arrivati Ronaldinho e Ibrahimovic che sono stato tutt'altro che regalati considerato il costo di cartellino+ingaggio. Insomma avevamo un presidente ancora desideroso di metterci il grano e di ripianare i bilanci. Galliani si adeguava semplicemente a ciò, come ha sempre fatto. Non c'era nessun motivo per cui doveva pensare a fare cassa con i campioni che avevamo in rosa.
> 
> Il Milan di Berlusconi, come tutti lo conosciamo, non è morto nel 2007 ma nel 2012 quando abbiamo ceduto i due giocatori più forti al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli alla concorrenza araba. Lì abbiamo ammainato la bandiera di top club europeo e mondiale.



calma noi però siamo in Italia e negli anni ottanta e novanta anche senza tutti sti fenomeni eravamo ad un ottimo livello e a livello medio anche più in alto degli ultimi 14 (considerando tutto) 

secondo me se ci mettessimo a fare calcio e far crescere i nostri giovani (intendo nati in Italia) e acquistassimo giusto pochi stranieri per completare le rose ce la giocheremmo con chiunque....

pensa se avessimo i Club Inglesi in Italia....ma quanti campioni sfornerebbero?
altro che fare il giro del Mondo per prendere due scarpari....hahahaaa!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La gestione post Atene è stata sbagliata a posteriori, ma se hai un presidente che nel 2007 ti dice che continua a metterci i i soldi e a ripianare i bilanci cosa fai? Ti comporti come i precedenti 20 anni dove con quel modo di fare si è vinto tantissimo. E infatti Galliani così ha fatto fino a quando nel 2012 non gli è stato detto chiaramente di sbaraccare tutto.
> Io sono tutt'altro che un fan di AG ma da qui a dire che il problema principale della nostra caduta è lui ce ne passa. Galliani non poteva certo immaginarsi nel 2007 che 5 anni dopo Berlusconi chiudesse del tutto i rubinetti. Per questo non si è preoccupato di far cassa con i campioni di Atene. D'altronde il Milan, fino a quel momento, non aveva mai fatto cassa con nessuno per motivi strettamente economici (procurarsi soldi per fare mercato=player trading).
> 
> La lungimiranza, di cui parlo pure io, non doveva averla Galliani ma Berlusconi nel decidere gradatamente di farsi da parte e darci con il tempo i mezzi per sopravvivere da soli (=stadio). Cosa che purtroppo non ha fatto. Galliani si è semplicemente trovato in mezzo ad un cambiamento repentino ed improvviso dove nel 2010 poteva dare 12M di ingaggio ad Ibra e 2 anni dopo ne poteva dare al massimo 4 all'eventuale top player (es. Balo).



Scusa ma quando fu ceduto Sheva non si fece cassa?..quando nel 2009 a Galliani è stato fatto cedere Kakà per ripianare i debiti non l'aveva capito?Quando nel 2007 mi pare Silvio diceva in pubblico che pirlo gli costava 30 miliardi l'anno Galliani è l'unico innitalia a non aver udito?
Guarda io non mi reputo "un genio" però io dal 2007 ho avuto PESSIMI presagi, e non solo io dato che il capitano Maldini disse testualmente "non pensiamo di essere i migliori in Europa perché abbiamo vinto la Champions"...
Uno sveglio li avrebbe sfruttato quella vittoria per rinnovare la rosa, per tenerla competitiva invece di portare alla morte calcistica
Nesta
Gattuso
Seedorf
Inzaghi
Ambrosini
Pirlo (perso gratis)

Se nel tempo invece di prendere pipponi tipo Dorashoo e Senderos e invece di elargire stipendi faraonici a gente come Bonera o ai vecchi stracotti avesse rinnovato la rosa saremmo oggi in una situazione diversa, con un monte ingaggi può umano e una rosa più competitiva (es. Napoli)
L'unica operazione che non imputo a Fester è l'arrivo di Dinho e la cessione di Pato al PSG sfumata con mancato arrivo di Tevez..anche se diciamocela tutta, un anno fa Tevez si poteva prendere...se poi si sono trovati i soldi per Matri si trovavano pure quelli per Tevez.. tanto l'accesso alla Champions era abbastanza sicuro..


----------



## Pivellino (8 Agosto 2014)

Peccato manchino gli oneri finanziari.
Bel lavoro.


----------



## davoreb (8 Agosto 2014)

si ma galliani è responsabile di:

1. Aver messo lì allegri e difeso fino alla morte (4 pere dal sassuolo)
2. Aver comprato Matri per 12 milioni
3. Aver mandato via pirlo alla juve
4. Aver venduto thiago e ibra ad una cifra ridicola
5. Aver investito 20-24 milioni su balotelli
6. Tutto il teatrino su seedorf
7. Constant 7 milioni
8. Zapata 7 milioni
9. Essien 2.5 milioni (chissa quanto costava rinnovare ad ambrosini piuttosto)
10. Ingaggio mexes 4 milioni (non ha fatto UNA stagione piena da titolare).

si puo andare avanti ancora.... solo qua ci saranno minimo 40-50 milioni buttati via negli ultimi due anni.

L'AD è responsabile, cioè dai bilanci si vedono due anni di fila dove ci sono perdite di oltre 60 milioni di euro ed il secondo anno senza vincere NIENTE! Neanche un misero scudetto.

Dopo una cosa del genere te credo che passa la voglia di investire.


----------



## hrundi bakshi (25 Agosto 2014)

Un lavoro di raccolta, il tuo, mirabile. In effetti, ci vorrebbe parecchio tempo libero per studiare tanto materiale ed arrivare a conclusioni oggettive, non emotive ma resta il fatto che SB non ha nessunissima giustificazione. Voglio sottolineare che questa situazione si è aggravata in modo irrecuperabile solo e soltanto negli ultimissimi anni ed è l'inevitabile risultato dell'indifferenza del suo proprietario e cioè la colpa più grave di tutte. Ha avuto a disposizione anni e anni per porvi rimedio ma per un motivo o per un altro non ha mai voluto provvedere. Sarà il tempo, evidentemente, che si sostituirà a lui: speriamo solo che la terzogenita ed il ramo cadetto della Famiglia Addams trovino un accordo con i fratelli che "contano". Solo così, forse, il Milan verrà liberato dalla loro presenza.


----------



## hrundi bakshi (25 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inoltre dopo Atene sono arrivati Ronaldinho e Ibrahimovic che sono stato tutt'altro che regalati considerato il costo di cartellino+ingaggio. Insomma avevamo un presidente ancora desideroso di metterci il grano e di ripianare i bilanci. Galliani si adeguava semplicemente a ciò, come ha sempre fatto. Non c'era nessun motivo per cui doveva pensare a fare cassa con i campioni che avevamo in rosa.
> 
> Il Milan di Berlusconi, come tutti lo conosciamo, non è morto nel 2007 ma nel 2012 quando abbiamo ceduto alla concorrenza araba i due giocatori più forti al mondo nei rispettivi ruoli. Lì abbiamo ammainato la bandiera di top club europeo e mondiale.



Concordo. Volendo essere fatalisti, si potrebbe sostenere che per circa vent'anni i tifosi milanisti hanno vissuto un benessere sportivo che non ha precedenti nella storia del calcio mondiale e, oggi, quasi per una beffarda legge del "contrappasso", sono costretti ad assistere ad un atroce scempio simmetricamente opposto. Galliani che certo ha fatto molti errori, ma che pure è stato capace d'inventarsi l'ultimo scudetto grazie all'operazione Ibra, si è trovato di colpo a fronteggiare una situazione impossibile per chiunque. Per coloro che amano "sgrugnarsi" con i numeri, i dati e i bilanci rifletta su queste mie considerazioni:
Se, come appare probabile, da qui alla fine del mercato non avranno investito nemmeno un euro nell’acquisto di un qualche calciatore di livello, al Milan si verificherà una circostanza interessante. Partendo dal presupposto che il totale complessivo ancora da ammortare per la rosa rossonera ammonta a circa 94/95 M (dati bilancio 2013), con la partenza di Balotelli scende a 76/77 circa così che, se nel 2014 faranno altri 55M di ammortamenti come nel 2013 di cui 37/38 verso la prima squadra il valore finale da ammortare scenderà a circa 40M: un record ! Roba da Fiorentina e forse meno. A questo aggiungete che gli ingaggi ai calciatori nel 2014 saranno inferiori a quelli della Roma mentre l'A.C. Milan pur fatturando il doppio non andrà in utile. Quiz della sera: chi se li tiene ?


----------

